# Amy Winehouse @Festival City - bar prices?



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I've bought a couple of tickets for the Amy Winehouse concert in February during Gulf Bike Week at Dubai Festival City (_that is, if the authorities actually let her in to the UAE!!_).

The ticket price was Dhs500 each for Golden Circle tickets.

I've had a subsequent email asking me whether I wish to upgrade to hospitality tickets in the "Back to Black" lounge!

The price is a further Dhs500 per ticket, and the benefits include a superior position to watch the concert and a free bar (beer/wine) from doors opening to the end of her performance.

Does anybody have experience of bar prices in DFC so I can evaluate whether the upgrade is worthwhile? I'd anticipate "sinking a few" during the evening!!! 

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Depends on how "social" you want to be drinking 

I looked at these and they all seem to be standing tickets, so couldn;t see the point in paying extra rather than the 300 priced ones.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

SBP said:


> Depends on how "social" you want to be drinking
> 
> I looked at these and they all seem to be standing tickets, so couldn;t see the point in paying extra rather than the 300 priced ones.


Christmas pressie for the Mrs (the Winehouse fan!), so I thought the extra Dhs200 to get closer to the stage might win me some brownie points.

And brownie points from the Mrs, well they're hard to put a price on ........................................ !!


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like it will be a good night! Enjoy


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Just hope that A, they let her in! and B, she's not trying to bring anything with her! Grooverider returns!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought Golden Circle tickets for the missus and me for Chrissie as well...you must be a smart bloke


----------

